
Apple Leak Reveals Radical New MacBook Pro - fortran77
https://www.forbes.com/sites/ewanspence/2020/05/02/apple-macbook-pro-intel-ryzen-new-leak-rumor-specs-release-date/#22bd3eb12b9f
======
lioeters
TL;DR

Apple may be releasing a new 13-inch MacBook Pro. It's guessed to be around
the next Worldwide Developer Conference in June.

"..The specs highlight a monster machine."

\- i7-1068NG7 2.3GHz base 4.1GHz boost

\- 32GB of RAM

\- 4TB SSD

\---

Personally, I've been looking at System76 Lemur for my next laptop.
(Unaffiliated)

[https://system76.com/laptops/lemur](https://system76.com/laptops/lemur)

\- i7-10510U (1.8 up to 4.9 GHz - 8MB Cache - 4 Cores - 8 Threads)

\- 40 GB DDR4 at 2666 MHz

\- 2 x 2 TB NVMe

~~~
fortran77
Why on earth would Apple release a laptop with an SSD drive in 2020 (instead
of NVMe)?

